# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  converting 1/4 turn taps

## chrisb691

About 12 years ago, I put on a 2nd floor extension. I fitted the new shower with 1/4 turn taps, which proved to be a mistake as the temp/flow is very difficult to control/set. 
Does anyone know if it's possible to replace the innards, and convert the taps to 1/2 or 3/4 turn. I don't want to remove tiles and breach the wall, as I can't get tile replacements any more, and it would mean redoing the whole bathroom. 
Problem is, that I have no idea of what brand the taps are.

----------


## silkwood

Almost certainly standard breach or SBA (stuffing box assembly) so you should have no problems fitting new spindles. Unfortunately this may mean new handles/levers as well. Take one down to your local plumbing store and have them check it. I doubt you would be able to replace the "innards" as most companies make just one type (1/2;3/4 turn etc). I hate the 1/4 turn units as well. 
Cheers,

----------


## rrich

Chris,
Quarter turn taps work using a ball as the controlling mechanism. There is a hole drilled through the ball and as the ball is turned the flow of the water is controlled. It is doubtful that a standard washer and seat mechanism could be used to replace the ball valve. 
All is NOT lost. There are plates (We call them Smitty Plates.) that are used to cover up holes in tile where plumbing repairs had to be made. These are usually rather attractive and look like part of the tap.

----------


## silkwood

Chris whilst your quarter turn taps might be ball type (some earlier domestic types were, now more used in commercial, external fittings, water heater and garden applications rather than in bathroom taps) they are more likely to be early ceramic washers (almost all internal 1/4, 1/2 & 3/4 taps are now ceramic and they do not operate by ball valve). Whichever type, my earlier post still holds, the hard part might be finding matching spindle posts or similar tap handles. 
Cheers,

----------


## chrisb691

Hi all, 
Thanks for the responses. I posted a reply a couple of hours ago, but it seems to have got sucked into a black hole, and is nowhere in evidence. :confused:  
The taps in question definitely are of the ceramic disk type. When I talked about replacing the 'innards', I meant the complete spindle assembly. 
I'll shut off the water on Saturday and take the spindle assembly down to Reece's, and see what they have to say.

----------

